# Model shoot, bokeh to the extreme...



## digitalfrog (Dec 5, 2008)

Feedback welcome !

Model: Loes


----------



## tomas24 (Dec 5, 2008)

I like it specially eyes, they are sharp, almost crystal on blurry rest. For me good.


----------



## Renair (Dec 5, 2008)

Love this shot, the tone, the pose, the eyes......


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice shot, but it doesn't quite look like real bokeh.


----------



## keybq (Dec 5, 2008)

Love this everything about it.


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan (Dec 5, 2008)

awesome shot:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## digitalfrog (Dec 5, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Nice shot, but it doesn't quite look like real bokeh.



It actually is all natural, no blur has been added.

I'd like a photoshop expert to help me do a better job cleaning under the eyes though.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 5, 2008)

Love it, great model:thumbup:


----------



## Rmac (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be the first to admit that I don't know a thing about portrait photography, but I know what I like, and I do like this. Stunning!

Mac,


----------



## heip (Dec 5, 2008)

digitalfrog said:


> It actually is all natural, no blur has been added.
> 
> I'd like a photoshop expert to help me do a better job cleaning under the eyes though.



Great shot! Nice job on the selective focus but there's no bokeh.


----------



## bulletproof_cupid (Dec 6, 2008)

I like this picture very much. You did a great job, really. The model is very beautiful and has amazing eyes, I also love the way her hair waves around. In my opinion, this such a great picture also looks good in black and white. 
However, the model's skin distracts me a bit, especially the area under the eyes. I think you should work on retouching these parts of her face, because they look a bit lighted up and the face looks somehow puffy.


----------



## Steph (Dec 6, 2008)

The term 'bokeh' refers to the appearance/quality of out-of-focus areas in an image. In this picture, I think there is no bokeh to speak of. The out-of-focus areas are just blurred with no real quality to them. Nice shot nonetheless and nice use of shallow DOF.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd like to see the full color version. H


----------



## ChrisOquist (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow her eyes are out of this world, I love the crop and her hair as well. The depth of field is just a little bit shallow for my taste. Her face blurred with only the eyes in focus makes this shot a little surreal and a little less immediate than I would have liked, but still, a beautiful piece..

What was this - f1.2, f1.4?


----------



## digitalfrog (Dec 7, 2008)

You guys are right about the bokeh.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 7, 2008)

Renair said:


> Love this shot, the tone, the pose, the eyes......


x2


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree, excellent shot, technically no bokeh? Whocares... Stop being technical.


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow I see that I am in the general consensus here. Her eyes literally pop out of the picture. They are beautiful, fantastic, clean and sharp. She is totally having camera sex with her eyes. WOW. And she is so beautiful! You can totally tell that she is comfortable with the camera. Great job! Seriously.. WOW!


----------



## Moonb007 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, this is a wonderful shot.  I must say I think it is one of the best images I have seen on the site.  And Big Bully, I love the camera sex comment...hahaha


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 8, 2008)

Moonb007 said:


> Wow, this is a wonderful shot. I must say I think it is one of the best images I have seen on the site. And Big Bully, I love the camera sex comment...hahaha


 

 Thanks, I try. But am I not right?!


----------



## digitalfrog (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it just is someone's fantasy.
The whole shoot was very professional and she did an amazing job.
Why reduce or bring it back to sex.

Sorry, I find it ridiculous and a complete lack of respect.





Big Bully said:


> Thanks, I try. But am I not right?!


----------



## MrsMoo (Dec 17, 2008)

digitalfrog said:


> It actually is all natural, no blur has been added.
> 
> I'd like a photoshop expert to help me do a better job cleaning under the eyes though.


 
She's a stunning model!
I'm no expert, but I tried my best :


----------



## dave196 (Dec 17, 2008)

amazing eyes. really really crystal


----------



## kelley_french (Dec 18, 2008)

beautiful shots. I took a look at your website and wow, they are great!


----------



## Advanc3d (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome, i really love this pic.
Wonderful eyes and great expression.

Great!!:thumbup:


----------



## Early (Dec 20, 2008)

digitalfrog said:


> Feedback welcome !
> 
> Model: Loes


Are her eyes that beautiful naturally, or did you edit them?


----------



## digitalfrog (Jan 20, 2009)

I worked a bit the eyes, like contrast and +1 stop - but she really is that gorgeous. 



Early said:


> Are her eyes that beautiful naturally, or did you edit them?


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 20, 2009)

I call it *diffusion* unless a light source is involved, even just the sky through tree leaves will do.

-Shea

EDIT: What is an expert anyway,.. someone that promotes themselves.  Hope you don't mind:


----------



## Bigpopa (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to say that is one kick ass shot very nice............


----------



## digitalfrog (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the nice feedback !


----------



## invisible (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, that woman's eyes are unreal... and she's looking at me! 

Great job on this one. I'm liking MrsMoo's edit a lot too; not sure about Ls3d's though, as he made the eyes go from unreal to "contact-lens blue".


----------



## digitalfrog (Mar 1, 2009)

Federico, she asked me your number but I did not have it with me ... too bad ;-)

I like both edits, the blue eyes looks great too - a bit too much on something already too much maybe - but I still like it.





invisible said:


> Wow, that woman's eyes are unreal... and she's looking at me!
> 
> Great job on this one. I'm liking MrsMoo's edit a lot too; not sure about Ls3d's though, as he made the eyes go from unreal to "contact-lens blue".


----------

